# ......



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

hey yes it has alot ive also been massaging them alot it everything that im doing worked with my silky and he was over a year already


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

:toothy4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i hope they will like i said it worked with my silky his ears were lower than austins and he was older
its been like 2 or 3 days or so and theyve improved 80% it will take a while to get to 100%
i think austins ears are cute down but i want them up 
i couldnt belive how much hair was on his ears tho it was at least a hand full each ear :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i used a menshair buzzer and you have to massage them i dont think it would work with out doing that


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Not really just get the heavy hair off and massge them as often you can Austin now takes a nap when i do it lol it gets done like 20 times a day 
i hope it works let me know 
hey it wont hurt to try hair grows back :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

aww i wouldnt worry Jodie, Pepi is full chi, you can tell 

plus...some chis ears never stand up do they! 
My milos were floppy when we first got him, but there both stood up straight and normal now, have been for about 2weeks now :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Boss's ears don't stand up yet. I like 'em down but they're ADORABLE up too!  No worries, I can tell that your chi is 100%. And I'm in loooove with Austins ears!  He looks precious with 'em floppy!


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Austin is such a handsome man!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Lenora I have never heard of that before :? . I really don't think that shaving his ears will do anything for helping them stand. Some dogs are genetically prone to floppy ears and no matter what we try, they don't stand. That could be a bit risky, what if he got cut.  

I think Austin is a cutie patootie just the way he is :wink:


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

WOW never heard of that.....
teds ears are mainly floppy but if he gets excited or angry they go straight up.....i would be worried bout his ears goin bald :shock: ....i massage them for him instead


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

lol my friend had a great dane an when she had his ears docked to get em to stand up vet told her to get a round shaped object an cut to size and tape his ears around tha object... I've even heard that a tampon can b used an just dont shove it n tha ear jus needs to b half way to tha tip!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Kari said:


> Lenora I have never heard of that before :? . I really don't think that shaving his ears will do anything for helping them stand. Some dogs are genetically prone to floppy ears and no matter what we try, they don't stand. That could be a bit risky, what if he got cut.
> 
> I think Austin is a cutie patootie just the way he is :wink:


i know how to shave them ive been doing my silky for a year and ive cut my yorkies hair for 4 years im very careful and he sits still 
shaveing them does work it already has worked tons its only hair it will grow back its done to yorkies every day from birth the hair weights it down if people have never used a buzzer before go to a groomer they will do it


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

kitty said:


> lol my friend had a great dane an when she had his ears docked to get em to stand up vet told her to get a round shaped object an cut to size and tape his ears around tha object... I've even heard that a tampon can b used an just dont shove it n tha ear jus needs to b half way to tha tip!



i tryed tapeing Austin he didn't like it so i took it off i didn't want him to be not comfortable

theres many different ways to tape them


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

ok didnt know iffin you had tried it or not but thought I'd throw it out there to ya!!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks  i wish he did like it i know it would work


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

but why is it so important to get them up? Lenora it wouldnt make him anymore chi. taping he didnt like and constantly shaving a chis ears so they stand? They are not meant to stand so maybe you should just leave them- some ears stand some dont. If ever there is a posibility he has another breed in him- maybe their ears do not stand. his ears do not hurt him because they dont stand- you know the saying... you should stop trying to fix something that isnt broken. Hes happy and healthy right? So thats all that matters- you dont need to bother with his image (grooming excluded) but i dont think he is interested in what his ears look like- so save the shaving hassle. :wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> but why is it so important to get them up? Lenora it wouldnt make him anymore chi. taping he didnt like and constantly shaving a chis ears so they stand? They are not meant to stand so maybe you should just leave them- some ears stand some dont. If ever there is a posibility he has another breed in him- maybe their ears do not stand. his ears do not hurt him because they dont stand- you know the saying... you should stop trying to fix something that isnt broken. Hes happy and healthy right? So thats all that matters- you dont need to bother with his image (grooming excluded) but i dont think he is interested in what his ears look like- so save the shaving hassle. :wave:


first of all its my dog and they are going up i want them up he does look more chi did i say i was gonna constantly shave them i wont have to do it for a couple weeks and by then they will be up he is a chihuahua they are meant to stand they just need help its not cruel at all its just hair and it takes 2 sec for the hair to come off and he didnt mind 
he doesnt have another breed in him so give up 
i dont want to leave them i want them up his ears are standing right now thanks :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > but why is it so important to get them up? Lenora it wouldnt make him anymore chi. taping he didnt like and constantly shaving a chis ears so they stand? They are not meant to stand so maybe you should just leave them- some ears stand some dont. If ever there is a posibility he has another breed in him- maybe their ears do not stand. his ears do not hurt him because they dont stand- you know the saying... you should stop trying to fix something that isnt broken. Hes happy and healthy right? So thats all that matters- you dont need to bother with his image (grooming excluded) but i dont think he is interested in what his ears look like- so save the shaving hassle. :wave:
> ...


ok lenora im not picking at you or anything... and Im not on about what breed he is either AT ALL!! But by removing the weight of his hair around his ears- they will stand? :? (Never heard of it myself) Well then they are not meant to stand- if they were to stand then they would stand with hair on them as the hair is meant to be there. And just personally I dont think its the hair thats making them not stand- we have longcoats here with really thick hair that dont need shaved. I dont see by removing the hair- the ears will stand?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well I have just read through this thread and I dont think Stef was picking on you from what I understand, we all love Austic no matter what. :love4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

ok lenora im not picking at you or anything... and Im not on about what breed he is either AT ALL!! But by removing the weight of his hair around his ears- they will stand? :? (Never heard of it myself) Well then they are not meant to stand- if they were to stand then they would stand with hair on them as the hair is meant to be there. And just personally I dont think its the hair thats making them not stand- we have longcoats here with really thick hair that dont need shaved. I dont see by removing the hair- the ears will stand?[/quote]

im not gonna argue ive been on a yorkie site for more than a year now and there some of the best breeders there here is a site to read ive done this with my silky shaving the ears and the instantly went up i want austins up after i do the massageing and shaving and they dont go up then i wont bother but it wont hurt to try i want them up and thats it 

http://members.cox.net/jrogan/ears.html

everything i do with him or even his looks i get picked on about i dont even come here anymore i just read i wish people would give up already


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lenora ive repeated im not picking at you- i think you should just leave his looks. I often prefer chis with ears down aswell- look at auggie  and pepi and hershey... and they all are chis and way cute too. Nobodys saying anything to get at you.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

lets play nice. :? 
I dont think Stef was picking on you 2pups........IMHO. I know your sick of it all but not _everyone _is pickin on Austin...........I mean Boogaloo's Lola has floppy ears. Sometimes its cute that is all I think she was saying :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree, I don't think Stef was picking on you at all. She just has a difference of opinion. :wink: 

Mr. Peepers ears are floppy. That is who he is, I love him just the way he is. :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Here's to floppy ears :blob5: :blob7: :blob8: :blob: :blob4:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

^ 8)


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

hey whatever makes you happy right?! so long as it doesnt hurt him, (though ill adit im currently picturing a long haired chi with nekkid ears and giggling to myself, dodger thinks im nutz and vixies giving me that whatever your thinking mother you better stop...cause i aint sitting here for whatever your plotting)
in my opinion if 2pups REALY wants her dogs ears to stand (for whatever reason she has) so long as she isnt taking him to the vets to have his ears cropped (*growls* barbaric custom!) and hes happy with nekkid ears then go for it...

and PLEASE dont tape either, its very uncomfortable...anyone thinking of taping try putting tape on your ears and see how it feels, now think how it would feel if you ahd lots of fur there too...


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

ok im not picking on you or comparing your chi to any body elses but dont you should give up on his ears his ears are to him as hand is to glove if god put them there like that then why are you changing them "a leopard can't change his spots" right .but youre right at the end of the day his ur chi and you can do what you want but don't you think he is happy how he is how would you like it if someone shaved your hair off so it could grow different to please them well i wouldnt but its up 2 u right! :?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I know a lot of people would ask how to get their pups ears to stand while at the vet. If they are very young sometimes u can tape them but I thin with Austin being as old as he is the ears might not stand up simply by shaving the hair. I am not trying to discourage you, I am just repeating what I heard the vets tell clients....the hair for a chi anyway isnt heavy enough to weight the ear down so much it keeps it from standing up. But if it works then cool!

Also I will agree I know you have gotten ur share of grief on this site, but just remember not everyone knows that....you will ALWAYS get the question "what is Austin mixed with?" but try not to take it so personal. I get asked what Tequila is mixed with a lot and I have papers on her.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I say... it's her dog and as long as she isn't hurting him... then what's it to anyone if she wants to try and get his ears to stand?
That's just my thought on this subject. :wave:


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm with you, Kelly.
I love Austin--he looks like a happy, healthy dog. I think the original poster was trying to stir things up again.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

LuvmySkippy said:


> I'm with you, Kelly.
> I love Austin--he looks like a happy, healthy dog. I think the original poster was trying to stir things up again.[/quote
> 
> 
> I totally agree w/ you on that one :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

whats flaming?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

sorry...i wanted to say 'who is flaming'.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

thats not flaming, lots of the members will say that when they thing a member is trying to stir up trouble. its common knowledge u and Lenora have disagreed about Austin in the past, well just receintly as a matter of fact

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=20013&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

KB had to edit ur posts and this was only done a few days ago. kelly is only going on ur two's past posts to eachother.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

if that is the case then u, me and 99% of these members on this site would had been banned already. She didnt say you WERE causing trouble...she said she THINKS you are trying to start trouble. Had she said "oh this member is such a troublemaker...dont listen to her she is only here to cause drama...blah blah blah' then yeah thats flaming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

she didnt flame u...that was my point. If we go on ur definition everyone would be gone. She said she thought u were...she didnt say you were. 

And Im sorry, but just one thread ago u were going at it with her and now all the sudden u are all concerned for Austin when u are the one who is always on her telling her he's not a chi...thinking u might be trying to start something or are being sarcastic isnt too far fetched.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Jodie this is getting old ok.............one day you bash 2pups and the next day your all over her with concern - which is it? Every member here sees what goes on. WE ARE ALL SICK OF IT. 

Nobody is flaming anyone. Give it a break. You have alot of knowledge to offer people but for some reason you go down this road. :? 

I dont get it. Would banning you be the answer?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

:roll: ok...one more time....ur idea of flaming i.e what kelly said, is not what flaming is, hense my comment on everyone being banned if we used ur definition:roll: So NO i am not banning u or everyone else because what u are complaining about is not considered flaming on this site.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Jodie, if you are genuine about mending fences with 2pups, which you probably are :wink: , then that is great. But I hope you can understand why some members would think that way. You were at eachothers throats before. :lol: 

Kelly wasn't flaming :wink: . She's actually a really cool person and is pretty impartial in alot of conflicts that happen here. She just may have been suspicious for the above reasons. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

how come one simple question on my posts turn into pages of people going back anf forth 

jodie was being nice if it was fake or not i dont know im just happy i wasnt being attacked 
then of course it turned into what it always does i dont like fake people if you dont like me please ignore my posts dont be all nice when you dont mean it (not telling anyone direct)
if you dont like austin or his looks dont look at him its that easy theres eyelids for a reason 
i have no problem at all with new people asking me about austin its the old people that ive known for a YEaR now that keep saying it over and over if you ever see posts of austin looking dirty skinny ribs shows and thrown outside then feel free to bother me about him 
^ that will never happen so either dont talk to me dont be fake i know the people that acually like me 
and dont talk behind my back 

goodness people are acting like im ripping austins skin off its only hair


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Lenora I didn't mean anything bad by my post, I guess my point was he's great the way he is. :wink:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

i hope u didnt think I was saying u were being mean to austin by cutting his ear hair. If it works then cool! I know it was asked a lot at the vet and hense my response. 

I am partial to floppy ears. I remember when I first adopted Tequila she has floppy ears and I asked the vet what I could do to keep them floppy...LOL. I was a new chi owner and didnt know better. I mean its one thing to try to get them to stand like the should, but its another to force them to stay down. 

If you took offence to my comment I am sorry, that wasnt what I meant by it. 










I still think she looked soooo darn cute with them ears...but I love them up too. 

I dont think people think u are being mean to him....many know how much u got harassed in the past and just want u to be happy with him and not change his looks because of other peoples opinions. But if its something u do with ur yorkie's anyway and its just something u wanted to do who are we to judge or stop. Again I could be totally wrong, I am just guessing.


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

exactly i dont think you are being me its just my opinuin that if there down there down if there up there up


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i hope austins ears stick up for u! i know how exciting it is. one day theyre just stickin straight up  my moms friend got a sheltie (this was years and years ago) and i remember she taped quarters to the tip of one ear to keep it floppy. poor thing. i dont think giving austin a haircut and a few extra rubs is bothering him at all. good luck! id love to see pictures of the progress :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh no if Austin's ears start standing up he won't be in the "floppy ear club" any more with Lola. :lol: I hope he won't get all snobby with his sticky-up ears!  Just teasing!

Good luck getting the ears to stand up!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Holy moly! My name got put in drama :shock: 

:lol: 

Listen I wasn't attempting to flame anyone. I just see Lenora getting picked on so much that quite honestly I think it's wrong and this site was not like that when I 1st started posting here and I don't like seeing it now. I say if you don't particularly care for a member you just ignore them. It's very simple really. :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Austin's standing ears are adorable! My poor Hershey's ears no not stand anymore. Ever since his neuter they have been floppy. LoL!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

lol Kelly the way you quoted the other member...it seemed u said it instead of quoted it. misunderstanding is all :wink:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I can tell you I thought this post was started to be mean you know hiding behind kindness in an attempt to get a stab in. But & it's a big but that's only because I saw the post from the other day so it seemed rather obvious there were issues.I'm not saying I think now that that's what this post was because honestly I don't know :? 

Anyway I have run into alot of people not at this board so much but others where there are people that really get under my skin and I ignore them & sometimes just occasionally I begin to see that person in a diff light so just stepping back and holding my tongue or finger :lol: is a better road because I might never really see someone for who they are.Just don't pass judgement too fast because those who you think you don't like may turn into a real friend and then some you might really like might turn into someone you dispise :lol:

I hope Austins ears stand up but if not he's cute the way he is


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

Very true!! I'm kinda new but still I dont say negative things an try to b positive an look at things from a different prospective!!


----------

